
Delib – A simple Ethereum framework - zhiwen
Over the last couple of months I created an Ethereum framework called Delib for DApps and contract management that’s simple and fun to use.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;delib<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;DeStore&#x2F;delib<p>It was created while developing a decentralized file storage platform on top of Ethereum and IPFS. Because I was new to Ethereum, I was able to relate to people inexperienced and design it to be extremely easy to use.   The framework contains a promise based library that provides the core abstractions needed for building DApps on Ethereum.<p>It sets apart from other frameworks due to its wide range of customization. One of its most novel features is its ability to let you automatically estimate your transaction gas costs for contract deployment and methods.<p>It contains a command line tool that allows you compile, build, deploy, execute methods, get, and watch for events. You can write smart contracts and then instantly test to see if its methods work. This lets you write contracts really fast.
======
davidvorona
Nice job on this. Been looking for something like it for a while. I've
experimented with a few other Ethereum frameworks, namely Truffle, but none
integrate so smoothly with Node.js.

Also, the command line tool is probably the most helpful portion of
Delib...you mind giving more details as to how you built it?

